# BRD RedShift SM



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.motorcycledaily.com/2013/04/md-exclusive-first-ride-redshift-brd-supermoto/

Thought you might like to see this


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd love to know what components are used on this bike.


----------

